# Any knitting groups in Westchester County, NY?



## meg714 (Dec 17, 2012)

I live in Southern Westchester and would love to find a group of congenial knitters.


----------



## Elsiecaptri (Apr 12, 2011)

have you checked Yahoo groups? I will private message you with one or two details...


----------



## stardeer (Feb 4, 2011)

there is a group called hanover hills spin/knit, that meets at hanover hilltop farm, the first sunday and third saturday of the month. there is a link to our group on the hanover hilltop farm website.


----------



## wendishuff (Apr 18, 2012)

Have you check "Meetup". I've joined a vegan group, a knitting group, and a hiking group all through "Meetup".


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

I live in westchester. If you find one please let me know. I am near white plains. 
Thanks


----------



## meg714 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry all not in Westchester. I don't know how to send a private message. To those in Westchester, there is a meetup group, Lower Westchester Crafters. No meetings scheduled right now. I joined it and assume they will have meetings in the Fall. They meet in Harrison. Just google meetup and search crafts.

Thanks to those sending suggestions.


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks will do


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

Do I just do meetup.com?


----------



## meg714 (Dec 17, 2012)

sandie r. said:


> Do I just do meetup.com?


I think so or google meetup.


----------

